# POMROY & HALL STONEWARE BOTTLE



## digphilly (Feb 18, 2009)

Looking for info on a POMROY & HALL stonware beer. Its 10" x 3 1/2" with a round taper top and its tan. I think it is from Mass?

 A price would be very helpful too.

 Thanks!! Dan


----------



## capsoda (Feb 19, 2009)

It is probably a ginger beer. It generally came in stoneware bottles. There is a book on just ginger beer stoneware but I cant recall the name. It was written in  the early 70s.


----------



## stonebottle (Feb 19, 2009)

Pomroy & Hall listed as Simeon Pomroy & Ransley Hall from Springfield, Mass. 1851 to 1865.  Value depends on if there is any cobalt decoration, condition, and how primitive it is.  Probably around $60 if there is no damage and no decoration.  Take a look at this website:   http://www.sodasandbeers.com/index.html stonebottle


----------



## digphilly (Feb 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: stonebottle
> 
> Pomroy & Hall listed as Simeon Pomroy & Ransley Hall from Springfield, Mass. 1851 to 1865.  Value depends on if there is any cobalt decoration, condition, and how primitive it is.  Probably around $60 if there is no damage and no decoration.  Take a look at this website:   http://www.sodasandbeers.com/index.html stonebottle


 
 Thanks!! I know my Philly stuff pretty well and never dug this one or saw one come out. I was hoping it was an unlisted Philly guy. Its very plain with no blue...I like the FRS McKinney Meads better which seem to be just as common.

 Thanks again stonebottle.


----------



## digphilly (Feb 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat


 
 Yeah I dug that soda in blue. It was next to my puce Zollickoffers.


----------



## stonebottle (Feb 19, 2009)

I actually have an "F. Mckinney's/ Mead" that I got from a guy who dug it from a deep bricklined privy in Philadelphia.  It is a really cool yellow glazed stoneware color.  That privy poop preserved it so well that the bottle looks like it was made yesterday.  I also like how sometimes you see the "FRS Mckinney's Mead" bottles being sold as "Mrs. Mckinney's Mead".  Glad to help and good luck.  stonebottle


----------



## digphilly (Feb 19, 2009)

Are you going to be at the Baltimore show? Im sure there will be a few nice beers there you could add to your collection. 

 I have a friend who digs in NY that dug some killer stonware beers a while back. Im trying to get him to trade me for one of these...I love the blue decoration. We dug the Pomroy together and I told him to take it since stoneware beers are his focus, I just told him to trade me one day....


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 19, 2009)

You are cuter than I imagined, Dan!! WAY CUTER!![]


----------



## digphilly (Feb 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> You are cuter than I imagined, Dan!! WAY CUTER!![]


 
 Thats not me brotha...Mya will kick your ass []


----------

